# First Timer... Great Find!



## PNWBS (Jul 14, 2021)

Spent my evening doing some DIY research and came across a link to SMF, so thankful. Even more thankful for the add. Thanks! Not sure anyone really will read this but here goes nothing. Start off by an introduction, PNWBS (Pacific North West Bryan Scott), I live in Gresham, Oregon not to be confused with Portland. I will be celebrating 22 yrs of martial bliss in October, father of a 22 yr old daughter who is a hair stylist, 19 yr old son who is a inspiring professional firefighter/current final term EMT, I have a Golden Retriever named Dallas.  When I am not with my family I have a few passions newbie meat smoker, fishing, hiking, and travel. I am an Athletic Assistant at a local high school, this role forced me into retiring from another passion coaching high school football, basketball, and baseball players. I now get the enjoyment of seeing them compete and graduate so all in all a great trade off! 

This afternoon I purchase a gem and project. I got a 16 cu. ft. 1959 Crosley Shelvador fridge which will refurbished into a meat smoker! Plan is strip it down, detail it, paint it, and decal it. I created a cool logo for it, I will post pictures and look for suggestions as I get into it. Slow is the preferred method, take my time and do it right!

TIA for the help and again for the add... Stay well and stay safe SMF,
PNWBS


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome.. it’s definitely a great forum


----------



## mike243 (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome Home, lotta of knowledge here on fridge builds , they host pictures here so its simple to add them.  looking forward to the build


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice intro . You'll fit right in . Enjoy .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You've come to the right place.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from pa, great place ya found here.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome.  Wow that sounds like a great family.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! And a great intro! It's a great place to be! Feel free to ask questions and always post pics of your smoker builds and foods smoked... we really like food porn!   

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## checkdude (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.  Great place here with people from all over and no end to the help if needed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome Bryan!!!
Glad you decided to join us!

"Bear" from SouthEast PA


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of great info on here just for the reading. From the other ocean Maryland.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome! I'm just down out of Creswell. Sounds like a nice family unit ya got there! Looking forward to seeing your fridge build.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome, from KC. Glad you joined us.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like a great project!
Al


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  
John


----------



## jmusser (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from West Michigan. You have landed in a great place. Look forward to seeing the build!


----------



## goldendogs (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome Bryan, You found a great website right here


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome , from Nova Scotia. 
Great place to learn, and show and tell

David


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga and good luck on the new project  !


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 15, 2021)

PNWBS
 welcome From Gresham! You will find humor, great people, information, and recipes here. If they can teach me to smoke, well, you know the rest.

We should hook up for coffee at Cafe D!

I just pulled this ham out a few minutes ago. I’m doing jerky, steak, and hotdogs this weekend.


----------

